# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  تفاوت MongoDb با Redis

## dangerbig

با سلام کودوم یکی از اینا جدید تر و بهتر هست ؟ و سازگاریشون با لاراول چطوره؟

----------


## sajjad.s2009

تنها شباهتشون اینه که از خانواده Nosql هستن ولی بسیار متفاوت هستن
در redis اطلاعات به کلید و مقدار و در حافظه رم ریخته و خونده میشه پس هزینه بالای رم و سرعت زیادی داره تو دیتابیسها و معمولا برای استفاده برای کش - سشن تو برنامه نویسی استفاده میشه و گاهی هم مثل اینستاگرام و توییتر برای ذخیره اطلاعات کاربری و صفحه هات تایم لاین !
اما مونگو یک دیتابیس بر پایه ذخیره اطلاعات بر مبنای JSON است و برای مواقعی استفاده میشه که فیلدهای برنامه متغیر است چون فیلدها در هر رکورد تعریف میشن! مثل برنامه های جمع آوری اطلاعات سایتها که ممکنه فیلدهای یک سایت با سایت دیگه متفاوت باشن ÷
در کل مقایسه این دو زیاد درست نیست !

----------

